# Need a travel crate asap



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Just like it says. I need a large travel dog carrier ASAP please. Will pay for it and shipping please let me know


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It would be cheaper to buy on from your local walmart or tractor supply than to ship one.....You can also snag them up cheap on craigslist. Look in both pets and general for crates for sale.


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah I've been looking on cl and amazon but I was hoping someone had an extra. I use it as a doghouse since they sleep outside I like it tight so they stay heated in winter. You know how much walmart sells for


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No I have never bought plastic from Walmart. But shipping would be expensive as it would be an oversized item and not go by weight alone.


----------



## pitbullove (Dec 22, 2010)

PBnKobePit said:


> Yeah I've been looking on cl and amazon but I was hoping someone had an extra. I use it as a doghouse since they sleep outside I like it tight so they stay heated in winter. You know how much walmart sells for


go on there website and the prices are on there . a large is anywhere from $60-$80 here at our walmart,depending on size,brand and type .


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Wouldn't it be better if you built a doghouse or bought one from a home improvement store? Travel carriers are not meant to be shelter outdoors.

Dog House Blue Prints


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

They aren't meant to but I've always used them because the only tome they're in there they're sleeping and it's tightly confined and they love it. I have a doghouse that I don't like because it's too big. But thanks y'all I will look when I get home


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Plus I have 1 bully n two apbt and I dont let themsleep together.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Depending how cold it gets they can be ok if you cover the holes in the top. We use 2 bottoms and make dog houses ( plus have regular dog houses) and just fill them with straw which is fine for our dogs because:

1. They never stay out in really cold weather
2. They never stay out in rain

However if your dog is out in severe weather the would need a much better shelter.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I like these for dog houses and look pretty easy to build, would prob run about the same in supplys as buying a crate and would be a bit better. You guys get cold winters over there like we do dont you? then could just fill with straw or something warm. You could proabbly put some sort of door on it too if your looking for an enclosure like a crate wouldnt be too hard.
Dog House Blue Prints


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah that's why I keep them in the garage but in crates but I may just get a reg crate,I just like the travel crate cause it only has small holes


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

oh they are in the garage , ok ya the crates should be fine just throw some blankets in there . I find mine on Cl or kijiji ... But had to go buy one retail the other day  lol , couldnt find what i needed on those sites for over a week and with the new addition needed one immediately ... walmart has them for about $50-$100 depending which size you want, I paid $78 but was for the wire crate that collapses . { and its in canadian prices lol , I think americans pay less }


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> I like these for dog houses and look pretty easy to build, would prob run about the same in supplys as buying a crate and would be a bit better. You guys get cold winters over there like we do dont you? then could just fill with straw or something warm. You could proabbly put some sort of door on it too if your looking for an enclosure like a crate wouldnt be too hard.
> Dog House Blue Prints


That's awesome Angel how much did it cost u?


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

angelbaby said:


> oh they are in the garage , ok ya the crates should be fine just throw some blankets in there . I find mine on Cl or kijiji ... But had to go buy one retail the other day  lol , couldnt find what i needed on those sites for over a week and with the new addition needed one immediately ... walmart has them for about $50-$100 depending which size you want, I paid $78 but was for the wire crate that collapses . { and its in canadian prices lol , I think americans pay less }


That's not too bad but I stil wanna pay less lol what is kijiji? I put blankets inside and over top of them to insulate but yeah we have rly cold winters


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya I wanted to pay less too LOL , eBay Classifieds (Kijiji) - Post & Search Free Local Classified Ads. Im sure you have it there its everywhere lol , its similar to CL.


----------



## PBnKobePit (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok cool I alrdy found something


----------

